# 60K Service



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

What exactly do they do when you give them your car to perform a 60k service?

Thanks.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Evil_Twin said:


> What exactly do they do when you give them your car to perform a 60k service?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a whole list on the nissan webside that lists all of your service intervals and what is done at each. I personally took mine to a local mechanic and had my tranny and coolant flushed, had them check over all the belts and hoses, and had them tdo a throtle body cleaning. I had already done my oil change, and I change my own micro filter. Plus, since I have a short ram intake I do not have a replaceable air filter.


----------



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

Sweet deal, thanks a lot.


----------



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

Anybody know anything about changing the Charcole Canister Filter and the EGR Valve Solenoid Filter?

I never changed those, but I didn't know if you were supposed to?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Evil_Twin said:


> Anybody know anything about changing the Charcole Canister Filter and the EGR Valve Solenoid Filter?
> 
> I never changed those, but I didn't know if you were supposed to?


Don't mess with those - they almost never need replacing.

Gman


----------



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

Sweet deal, thanks a lot. I dont know my sister has a notebook where she keeps all the stuff of when she should replace everything, and I noticed that she had charcole canister in it. I was about to say I didn't know those had to be replaced because I haven't had to replace one yet, so I figured I should ask you, the people on the nissanforums. thanks a lot.


----------

